# caja subwoofer 8"



## HernanSantaFe

Como dice el titulo, necesitaria los planos para armar una caja subwoofer de 8", es para un juegode parlantes para una pc, asi que tiene que ser de tamaño reducido (lease, no una de esas columnas enormes) sino tipo home theater o los equipos 2.1 para pc. Estuve buscando en internet y no encontre nada, si alguien tiene algun plano que porfa me lo pase!
Gracias a todos desde ya.


----------



## neosigma

yo tengo un woofer de 10" y las dimenciones que le di a la caja
son frontal y trasera 30x30
laterales 2 de 30x50
y la de arriba con la de abajo son de 33x50
es como un bazuca pero cuadrado y la resonancia que dio la caja es buena
a otra cosa el tubo de respiracion hay que ponerlo por atras


----------



## pavlo641

neosigma dijo:
			
		

> a otra cosa el tubo de respiracion hay que ponerlo por atras



No es mejor que el tubo de respiracion vaya al lado del parlante? En la mayoria de los casos los vi en esa posicion. Salu2


----------



## Dano

pavlo641 dijo:
			
		

> neosigma dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a otra cosa el tubo de respiracion hay que ponerlo por atras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No es mejor que el tubo de respiracion vaya al lado del parlante? En la mayoria de los casos los vi en esa posicion. Salu2
Hacer clic para expandir...


No se pero yo te digo que tengo un equipo de musica sony mhc-dx8 y los parlantes satelites tienen respiracion por atras y una pequeña adelante, y el sonido es espectacular

Saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso

Deberias especificar que sonido buscas, que frecuencias son las de trabajo del recinto y que  características de woofer dispones.

Una cosa es hacer un cajón para buscar resonancia y otra es optimizar al máximo un cajón de graves, y el hacerlo paso-banda, bass reflex. Un cajón sellado de unos 10 Ltrs. Bastarán para sacar un grave controlado y preciso, sin muchas pretensiones, y limintado entre los 40 y los 110Hz. Siempre dependiendo del woofer, claro esta.


----------



## Gabf

Mmm este es un bafle con un cono0 de 6 pulgadas de 20w si quieres te paso las medidas
lo tengo funcionando con un amp de 5w. 

la salida de aire y la bornera la tiene en la parte trasera y esa cajita que esta al lado con una luz es el pulsador para prenderlo con el pie (una cuestión de  comodidad ) 

saludos


----------



## sentonio1

Alguien podria facilitarme un plano , auque no sea muy profesional de como hacer una caja para un subwoofer de 8" en madera para el maletero del coche. muchas gracias


----------



## Juan Jose

HernanSantaFe dijo:
			
		

> Como dice el titulo, necesitaria los planos para armar una caja subwoofer de 8", es para un juegode parlantes para una pc, asi que tiene que ser de tamaño reducido (lease, no una de esas columnas enormes) sino tipo home theater o los equipos 2.1 para pc. Estuve buscando en internet y no encontre nada, si alguien tiene algun plano que porfa me lo pase!
> Gracias a todos desde ya.



Hernan, lo mejor seria subir los datos del parlante y calcular la caja o mejor dicho sintonizarla. Aca te va un link de unos planos para woofer de 8 - 10 - 12 que son para sistemas de 2.1 canales.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/cajas-woofer-hometheatre-11626/

Por otro lado mira este post donde subi un procedimiento muy facil para sintonizar tu caja al parlante que tienes.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/opiniones-sobre-respiradero-unos-parlantes-12456/

saludos.

Juan Jose.


----------



## turborapa

Hola amigos! Excelente foro el que tienen por aquí!
Soy un aficionado a la electrónica desde hace mucho tiempo y últimamente mis intereses se han desviado hacia el audio (materia en la que soy bastante ignorante ops:  ). El motivo de mi consulta es la siguiente:
Tengo unos pequeños woofer de 8" marca B52 con los que me gustaría hacer una caja pasabanda para poder reproducir los proverbiales subgraves, de esos bien bajos y profundos. La usaría como practica para aprender y luego armar otra para otro par de woofer que poseo de 10".  Lamentablemente de los woofer no poseo sus datos técnicos completos, solo lo siguiente:

Woofer 8"
Marca B52
Modelo W380
Impedancia: 8 Ω
Potencia: 30 Watts RMS

Lo que noto es que su suspensión es blanda y poseen una gran excursión. Haría 2 cajas gemelas y las usaría con un amplificador que arme de 25+25 Watts rms, aunque también me atrae la idea de armar solo una caja y utilizar los 2 woofer en una configuración isobárica (como esta http://www.diysubwoofers.org/projects/home/uglito/homepage.htm)
Me gustaría si alguien tiene la amabilidad de pasarme algunos diseños genéricos de cajas pasa banda para woofer de 8 " ya que me es difícil encontrarlos (pido planos genéricos porque no creo que sea posible conseguir los parámetros de estos parlantes y calcularles una a medida) o sino que me orienten en los volúmenes aproximados que deben contar la caja frontal y la trasera de pasa banda, y por supuesto del tamaño del tubo.
Probablemente una caja pasabanda no sea lo mas indicado para un principiante, pero realmente quiero armar una!  
Muchas gracias por adelantado y ojalá alguien pueda darme una mano.
Saludos
Raul


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Vas a tener que medir los parámetros y calcular la caja por soft; o vas a tener que buscar en la web del fabricante si te recomienda algun diseño como el que buscas.
Si lo queres medir y diseñar vos, leé este post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/

Saludos!


----------



## matiasdanielruiz

Gabf dijo:


> Mmm este es un bafle con un cono0 de 6 pulgadas de 20w si quieres te paso las medidas
> lo tengo funcionando con un amp de 5w.
> 
> la salida de aire y la bornera la tiene en la parte trasera y esa cajita que esta al lado con una luz es el pulsador para prenderlo con el pie (una cuestión de  comodidad )
> 
> saludos



hola amigo.. me interesan las medidas.. si me la podes pasar te agradeceria.
saludos


----------



## ivercingo

Mi pais esta lleno de  equipor de audio chinos , un amigo me trajo un equipo sudwoofer de pc  y lo  desarma todo  sus caracteristicas son : woofer 6" de 15 w  con un integrado de la serie tda ...  de cinco pines 12 v  simetricos  el mismo integrado  para los satelitales  solo que  a 6w cada satelital ,  el  sonido es muy bueno tanto que  casi compro uno el cajon no era tan grande . pero sonaba genial.


----------

